
Crypto focus for 2019 will be on compliance - aprilbewell
https://hackernoon.com/why-the-crypto-focus-for-2019-will-be-on-compliance-92f7ff429103
======
ColinWright
Note: This is crypto-currency, not cryptography. Annoys the hell out of me, bu
it's a battle I've lost, and not a hill on which I'm prepared to die.

